# "Beep" is breaking my nerves! Help! - SOLVED

## ormi

There is conflict between NIC (rlt8139) and soundcard (SbLive!). First time I noticed this problem when I was using vanilla-kernel-2.4.19 with acpi. With acpi disabled there was no problems (if I remember right, it was at least ½ years ago). Now I'm using gaming-sources (2.4.20) and conflict exists (acpi is disabled). Same problem with gentoo-sources-2.4.20 and the newest vanilla-sources. I also tried APIC, but the result was same.

Only kernel which working is gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r10, but I don't want to use it because wine is super slow with this kernel. I tried also gentoo-sources-2.4.20 with exactly same configuration as in 2.4.19-r10, but still I'm getting "beep" sound when I'm playing rtcw for e.g. I also get many beep-sounds when I'm listening music and emerging sync at the same time. What could cause this problem?

Edit: Oh.. my system: AXP1600+, Epox 8kha+, MSI GF3Ti500, SBLive! 5.1, Allied Telesyn (RTL8139) & Hauppauge WinTV GO!

Edit2: Hey! What's this? 

```
cat /proc/interrupts

 1:         18          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

 10:      25382          XT-PIC  usb-uhci, usb-uhci, usb-uhci, EMU10K1, eth0

 11:     107916          XT-PIC  bttv, nvidia

 12:      55732          XT-PIC  PS/2 Mouse

 14:      15116          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         22          XT-PIC  ide1

```

Why IRQs are shared? I don't use acpi.Last edited by ormi on Mon Mar 24, 2003 8:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## qwkbrnfox

The first thing to try is to move the sound card to a different PCI slot.  Check out Daniel Robbins' excellent article on interrupts.  You may be able to fool around with bios too (in article).

----------

## TripKnot

I get some stupid beep problem too.  The solution:   mute the system speaker.  I use smixer loaded from local.start to do this.

----------

## ormi

Thank you, qwkbrnfox, for posting that link. The problem was pci latency. I added followin lines (from the Daniel Robbins article) to /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

#"open up" the PCI bus by allowing fairly long bursts for all devices, increasing performance

setpci -v -d *:* latency_timer=b0

#maximize latency timers for network and audio, allowing them to transmit

#more data per burst, preventing buffer over/underrun conditions

setpci -v -s 00:0c.0 latency_timer=ff

setpci -v -s 00:0d.0 latency_timer=ff

```

and now it works! So it wasn't IRQ conflict.

----------

## Languid_Heap

You have earned my eternal gratitude!  I have searched for a solution to this problem, on and off for probably 5 months.

THANK YOU!

----------

## Selkie

it's working!!

i cant belive it, sound & browsing!!!  :Smile: 

THANK YOU!!!

*creates bookmarks & saves pages localy*

----------

## iarwain

Hi!

I know this is an old thread but i've had exactly the same problem as you. The system locks up and a long beep in the sound card. I have followed Daniel Robbins guide, and i've also added those setpci lines to /etc/conf.d/local.start. Yes, it works, but there's a problem. Before setpci commands:

hdparm -t /devhde:

```
Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.04 seconds =  40.13 MB/sec
```

After the setpci commands: 15 MB/sec. 

Did you have this problem? 

Help me please. I've started having nightmares with those beeps!

----------

## iarwain

I've solved it setting back the latency to 0 in this 2:

 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

and 

0000:00:04.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22).

I have 2 HD, and now hdparm results are normal. I hope the system is stable. It is good to set them back to 0?

----------

## iarwain

5 minutes after the last post the system crashed, and again the BEEP.

Help me please.

----------

## iarwain

Solved! No more crashes  :Very Happy: 

I have just changed the sound card's latency to 64 (32 was default).

Thanks!

----------

## penguinland

THANK YOU so much!!!! This is exactly what I needed to get sound to work.

----------

